# Gmr 9-20-08



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

well at the last minute i decided to go out and fish last night with dink and nightprowler. Well i guess techniqually fishing with them we were on opposite sides of the river. I got there and on my first cast i snagged up and broke off. My current sinker position is not good so i thought it was a bad omen. Shortly after dink called me and he had hit a 24 pound flattie. Shortly after i caught a 6 pound channel. Then around 8:30 i got a run i knew was a flattie, i set hook and landed a 27 pound flattie. But the funny thing was in his mouth was my swivel from the cast i broke off. And i could still see my bait in his throat. It was quiet til ten when i got another run, and amazingly it was the same flattie. So not a bad night, dink caught a good one and i caught the same fish twice. Im probaly goin back out again tonight for a couple hours.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

heres mine, came on cut shad in about 10-12ft of water near heavy current. BTW, it wasnt OGF's Niteprowler (my friends BOC screen name) who fished with me,it was OGF's Dinkbuster2


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job!

Dink, Did you get hungry and take a bite out of it's tail?


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

well I guess I am bad luck huh Nate


----------



## chubbahead (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats guys!! If you don't mind me asking, what did you catch them on?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks like you had a good night. I have only been out on the GMR once with mellon. Hopefully I can get back out there sometime and fish for a flattie or 2

Chubba- dink caught his on cut shad, not sure what pen caught his on.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like you guys didn't take Dinks girlfriend.
Last year she was the one catching all the flathead.


----------

